# Popularização do Gentoo Linux

## AngusYoung

Pessoal, estavamos até agora pouco conversando no #gentoo-pt sobre a existência de poucos (???) usuários brasileiros, e acredito que portugueses também, do Gentoo Linux. Uma das minhas dúvidas é: o que fazer para popularizar o uso do Gentoo entre os usuários da Língua Portuguesa?

Com certeza se trabalharmos todos juntos poderemos trazer excelentes resultados para a comunidade. O pessoal do canal inclusive sugeriu a possibilidade de fazermos uma reunião para discutirmos o assunto. O que vocês acham?

Abraços

Otavio - AngusYoung

----------

## humpback

Eu penso que a melhor forma é mesmo o boca a orelha. Eu pelo meu lado sei que já "evangelizei" uns 6 utilizadores que agora usam gentoo a tempo inteiro.

É preciso tambem ter consciência que o Gentoo não está preparado ainda para ser uma distribuição das massas. Por exemplo, não existe ainda o conceito de package maintainer como em Debian e Freebsd, desta forma algumas vezes alterações e correcções demoram a aparecer. Eu tenho uma ebuild de actualização de um package nos bugs a cerca de 3 meses e ainda ninguem colocou aquilo no portage. Um documento que me foi pedido para escrever esteve quase 3 semanas nos bugs para ser aprovado.

Outro dos problemas que eu encontro tem a ver com o ser uma distribuição l33t. Isto esta a fazer com que imenso do exforço seja na area das interfaces gráficas e assim, quando o trabalho para os servidores está a ficar um pouco obscuro (alguem ja reparou que na Gentoo "Unstable" o emerge apache instala o Apache 2, que não pode ser considerado um upgrade do apache).

Então a parte das váreas arquitecturas anda uma miseria, quem usa PPC até a algum tempo podia apanhar com ebuilds que estavam unmasked e davam graves problemas.

Estas criticas quase que fazem parecer que eu não gosto de gentoo  :Smile: 

O que é falso  :Smile: 

Eu uso linux desde 1995, já usei tudo quanto são distribuições e já tive contacto com tudas as comunidades de utilizadores. Gentoo sem duvida nenhuma que tem a melhor base de utilizadores/developers, é um grupo simpactico e que gosta de ajudar quem tem problemas.

Tudo isto em conjunto mostra que gentoo ainda é uma distribuição imprópria para iniciados ou pessoas com poucos conhecimentos de informática e sem vontade de aprender.

Tudo isto serve apenas para reforçar a minha ideia inicial. O gentoo deve ser "evangelizado" de boca a orelha, devemos ver os nossos amigos e conhecidos e avaliar se gentoo será uma boa distribuição para eles e ai falar das vantagens e desvantagens do gentoo.

----------

## AngusYoung

Concordo com você Humpback. Realmente o Gentoo é uma distro complicada de instalar e é para pessoas com bastante vontade de aprender ... porém, a popularização do Gentoo a que eu me refiro é entre os usuários mais avançados, aqueles que já usam Linux a um bom tempo e teriam algo a adicionar a comunidade ...

Abraços

Otavio - AngusYoung

----------

## RoadRunner

Na altura em que se discutiu, até fui eu que sugeri a reunião. No entanto não foi no sentido de evangelizar o gentoo, pelo menos não foi isso que percebi.

A ideia da reunião seria mais para os utilizadores de gentoo, sobretudo Brasileiros se encontrarem todos e falarem um pouco entre eles sobre gentoo. Isto porque no canal não há distinção entre portugueses, brasileiros, africanos, timorenses, etc. Desde que falem portugês é o local certo para se falar e tirar dúvidas. O que acontece é que muitas vezes quando aparece alguém brasileiro, é um no meio de 6 ou 7 portugueses, o que pode dar a ideia de ser um canal para pt_PT. Da mesma forma que todos os portugueses  que costumam aparecer no canal se conhecem todos, quer virtualmente quer pessoalmente em alguns casos, esse seria o motivo da reunião de gentoo no canal. Establecer uma amizade entre utilizadores de gentoo brasileiros e portugueses. Pelo menos foi isso que entendi quando falamos no IRC.

Acerca de dar a conhecer gentoo, concordo com o Humpback =)  foi ele que me mostrou gentoo e eu já pus meia duzia de pessoal a usar gentoo.

----------

## morphine

Ok, isto pode vir como um choque mas...

... eu não uso o Gentoo. Pura e simplesmente. Isto porque para o desktop eu fico-me pelo Windows 2000, que 3 anos e 3 service packs depois até considero um sistema bom e estável. Existem demasiadas aplicações (nem que fossem só os jogos) que me impedem de virar para Linux (a velha história).

Quanto ao resto, uso Linux quando faço coisas mais "server-side". Mantenho alguns servidores, e por regra uso o SuSE, dado estar bastante familiarizado (mas que nesta release 8.1 parece um bocado "flaky", fiquei algo desiludido).

O Gentoo é "impossível" de instalar. Dá uma trabalheira dos diabos mesmo a quem já saiba trabalhar com *ix, e para um utilizador normal ou até mesmo um power user é praticamente impossível. E mesmo que não fosse assim tão difícil, desculpem lá, mas o computador foi feito para trabalhar por mim e não eu por ele. Pode-se perfeitamente manter o grau de flexibilidade da instalação através dum pequeno interface, nem que seja feito em ncurses. Seja no que for, prefiro andar pra cima e pra baixo e carregar no enter do que ter que ter um documento aberto para estar a ler e a escrever uma porrada de linhas de comandos crípticos que nem ao diabo lembram, de coisas que o computador podia fazer sozinho com meia-dúzia de indicações.

Então dado este discurso todo, porque é que eu traduzo a newsletter do Gentoo e o apoio? Simples... porque é a distribuição que se aproxima mais do que "eu faria" e que acho que está mais correcto. É um projecto que eu quero ver crescer até estar pronto a ficar acessível às massas, mesmo que não seja para derrotar o Windows no seu mercado. Digamos que me parece o melhor "investimento para o futuro", e pronto, eu escolhi-o também como hobby, a bola é minha, e acabou-se :)

----------

## RoadRunner

Não me parece que seja um grande choque. Afinal de contas ainda somos todos livres de escolher aquilo que mais nos convém. Se tu te dás melhor com outro sistema operativo qualquer, não vejo razão para mudar para gentoo só porque dizem que é bom, etc, etc. O interesse de um sistema operativo é tornar o computador útil, a partir daí cada um escolhe o SO que lhe torna o trabalho mais produtivo.

Em relação á instalação de gentoo discordo contigo. Eu não sou contra interfaces amigáveis para configurações, antes pelo contrário. Sou completamente a favor, e se uma interface funciona bem não vou estar a editar ficheiros de texto á unha. O grande problema das interfaces para configurações é que nem sempre são boas e obrigam-nos sempre a editar o ficheiro á unha, quer porque não estão lá as opções todas quer por formatos estranhos quando grava. Uma das experiências que mais me irritou foi em mandrake estar a tentar por a consola a 1024 e colocar o famoso vga=791 no lilo. E nepia de imagem. fartei-me de tentar até que foi á ferramente mandrake control center onde era só escolher qual o modo para a consola. Escolhi 1024, reiniciei e violá! quando foi ao lilo, além de me ter acrescentado meia dúzia de linhas e me ter tirado a password de arranque, o modo era um modo estranho que não encontrei na documentação. Eu era bastante newbie na altura, se calhar até vem, mas na altura não encontrei. Mas o que me passou mais foi a história da password.

A instalação de gentoo não é difícil. Eu instalei pela primeira vez a 1.2, segui os passos todos do txt e foi quase á primeira. Só não ficou á primeira por causa do nano. esqueci-me de por -w ao editar o fstab.

Concordo que se façam interfaces para a instalação, se fizerem e se forem bem feitas eu uso-as. Mas entre editar á unha uma vez ou andar sempre a carregar em wizzards e cenas assim porque simplesmente algo deixou de trabalhar (aconteceu com mandrake várias vezes), prefiro de longe editar uma vez e pronto.

Em relação ás massas, pessoalmente acho que preferia quando gentoo tinha 190 utilzadores no canal oficial e um gajo ia lá e tirava dúvidas. Agora aparecem newbs que não lêm documentação e gajos arrogantes a mandar postas de pescada. Essa é das poucas partes de gentoo que acho que antigamente estava melhor.

----------

## humpback

Eu tenho de consefssar que não ponho os butes no #gentoo.

Costumo estar a ajudar no #gentoo-pt e regra geral podem-me encontrar no #gentoo-ppc . É relativamente bem frequentado (em termos de numero de pessoas) e tem um ambiente super bacano onde se ajuda sobre ppc e tambem x86 (não se encontram lá muitos fanaticos de mac).

Quanto a wizards de configuração tenho de confessar que odeio. Talvez devido a minha expriencia com windows acredito que é impossivel fazer wizards failsafe que consigam trabalhar com files de configuração depois de eu la meter as unhas.

Tudo depende do que se espera do sistema e o que se esta preparado para lhe dar, exemplo:

* Qualquer soldado não espera que a sua arma funcione sem manutenção, tem de cuidar dela.

Eu acredito que isto é verdade para qualquer ferramenta  :Smile:  Por isso estou disposto a perder algum tempo com comandos cripticos na instalação (que agora sei o que fazem e a 5 anos apenas seguia o manual). E com algum trabalho de edição de files nos upgrades.

----------

## AngusYoung

Eu também não gosto de Wizards de configuração pelo mesmos motivos que o humpback. 

Bom, estou apresentando o Gentoo para alguns amigos ... vamos ver o que eles acham   :Laughing: 

----------

## m3thos

A única evangelização, popularização que eu acredito possivel é limitar-me a comentar ou falar um pouco das caracteristicas da gentoo.

  Apartir daí, têm de ser as pessoas a estarem interessadas, porque no fundo, gentoo tem uma arquitectura boa, explora e bem um estilo de distribuição que não existia até agora e de certa forma.. é o "santo graal" ..lol..

 Quero com isto dizer algo muito simples, um gajo vai a :

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/about.xml

e fica de boca cheia.. a pensar "é mesmo isto!" ..para se chegar a esta conclusão é normalmente preciso alguma experiência com bsd ou com varias distros linux.. para conseguir ver que o tal sistema portage é realmente muito bacano.. e encontra-se a léguas de distãncia de todos os outros sistemas de pacotes.

Na minha faculdade gentoo está em grande força, desde servidores, a desktops de alunos.. epá.. temos de tudo.. e em quantidade..  cada vez são mais os que conheço que estão a usar gentoo!

portage rula!

e a instalação crua e simples.. com.. "nothing by default" é o melhor que existe!!!!

KISS .. keep it simple, stupid!

nada de wizards.. nada de menus de configuração.. népias.. a shell, um editor de texto e pouco mais.. é tudo o que é preciso! :-p

----------

## lowgitek

Bem quanto a mim já converti vários slack users para o mundo do gentoo e muitos por ai  ão de vir  :Smile: 

Em relação a mim, não sei como vim parar ao gentoo, mas se bem me recordo andava farto da distribuição que usava em linux por mil e um motivos (mandrake) embora a achasse na altura um brinquinho  :Smile: , cheguei até participar da lista de pobres e mau pagos do grupo de suporte online da mandrake. 

De qualquer forma hj em dia não consigo usar outra coisa sem ser o gentoo em linux, já tentei por várias vezes ver se haveria algo mais interessante e tirando o pormenor de não haver binários ou algo mais amigável nas alturas de pressão em que se precisa de algo rápido e não se tem máquina para isso, o gentoo falha-me um bocado é foi isso que me levou a não instalar o mesmo em todas as maquinas que uso, 

Ainda sou obrigado a utilizar software da microsoft para algumas coisas, mas por opção própria como é o caso do .net.  Felizmente já começa a haver alternativas, que estão a melhorar a bom ritmo de dia para dia.

Em relação a base de user do gentoo, acho que nunca vi melhor grupo que desse apoio ao seus users como o "nosso" (refiro me a base de users a nível mundial), não sou tão fgrequentador quanto isso nos servidores officiais de irc nos canais que já sabemos mas sempre que posso dou lá uma passada. E é claro sempre que preciso de uma ajuda rápida ou um conselho. 

Este forum é o que há de melhor e aqui nunca se sai sem ajuda  :Wink: 

Votos para uma boa continuação e um abraço a todos os users amigos sejam eles Brasileiros(que é o meu caso embora resida em Portugal), Portugueses, Angolanos, Moçambicanos etc etc...  :Wink: 

Elton Machado.   

Running Linux Gentoo ~x86

----------

## darktux

 *lowgitek wrote:*   

> Em relação a base de user do gentoo, acho que nunca vi melhor grupo que desse apoio ao seus users como o "nosso" (refiro me a base de users a nível mundial), não sou tão fgrequentador quanto isso nos servidores officiais de irc nos canais que já sabemos mas sempre que posso dou lá uma passada. E é claro sempre que preciso de uma ajuda rápida ou um conselho. 

 

Também podes aparecer no #gentoo@PTnet

----------

## RoadRunner

Existe um canal gentoo na ptnet? porque é que nunca ninguém disse nada?? vou lá dar um salto =)

----------

## darktux

Claro que existe e toda a gente é bem vinda!

Vi lá um .br à bocado e não conseguiu entrar porque o canal só dá para entrarem nicks registados (a política n é minha), por isso a quem não estiver familiarizado é favor fazer /quote nickserv register _password_ ou caso o nick já estiver registado, mudar para um que não esteja e proceder ao seu registo.

----------

## sena

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Existe um canal gentoo na ptnet? porque é que nunca ninguém disse nada?? vou lá dar um salto =)

 

Também não sabia...

Registei uma vez o #gentoo na ptnet, mas como não aparecia ninguém, deixei de aparecer, e o registo eventualmente perdeu-se...

Mas vou ver se apareço lá também... :Smile: 

----------

## fghellar

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Vi lá um .br à bocado e não conseguiu entrar porque o canal só dá para entrarem nicks registados

 

Não sei exatamente o que significa "à bocado", mas o tal usuário era eu, tendo minhas primeiras experiências com IRC (BitchX)...  :Smile:  Assim que tiver tempo, vou aparecer por lá outra vez...

----------

## Beeblebrox

Olá a todos, inscrevi-me nos foruns à pouco tempo por isso aqui vai o meu primeiro post:

Além de ser um grande Kernel/Sistema Operativo, o Linux é também uma filosofia de vida... (GEEK   :Wink:  ). E como qualquer filosofia está sujeito àquilo a que podemos chamar de dualidade. O que eu quero dizer é que hà uns que tão de um lado e outros do outro!   :Razz:  uns gostam de GNOME outros de KDE, uns gostam de Fluxbox outros de Enlightment, uns gostam de apache outros de roxen, etc....

E como não podia deixar de ser, e tendo em conta o contexto, uns gostam de interfaces de configuração e outros gostam de configurar tudo  à la pata.

Aquilo que deve ser feito, e à boa maneira das doutrinas budistas, é optar pelo meio termo. ou seja, providenciar as duas opções aos utilizadores de gentoo.

Claro que é mais fácil dizer que fazer. A comunidade gentoo não é muito grande mas somos poucos mas bons.

Acredito que poderiamos criar um núcleo de developers de aplicações gráficas para facilitar a utilização do gentoo linux.

Mas surgem questões e creio que a principal é:

Mas fazemos em X? em gtk? em KDE/Qt em java?

Bem, torna-se um pouco complicado responder a isto exactamende devido à natureza dualista do Linux, mas existem várias opções:

	1. Optar por uma lib gráfica daquelas que mencionei - Isto provavelmente não deve ser uma boa ideia pois dividiria a comunidade e seria um desperdiçio de programadores.

	2. Optar por uma biblioteca independente como a SDL - é uma biblioteca que não é muito poderosa para fazer GUIs e perderiamos muitas gadgets de outras bibliotecas, teriamos que re-inventar a roda.

	3. Conseguir um bom design lógico e implementar a interface gráfica em várias bibliotecas gráficas - Demorado, pode levar a inconsistência nas versões e tem de ser minuciosamente planeado.

Bem, eu cá prefiro a opção 3 limitando o GUI às bibliotecas GTK e KDE/Qt mas acho que podemos discutir mais isto...  :Smile: 

Facto é que a introdução de uma "camada" de configuração gráfica

sem dúvida que seria uma mais valia para o gentoo linux e atrairia muitos mais users para esta fabulosa distro.

Miguel Figueiredo

----------

